# Advice needed for my first soil test



## Jeaux Bleaux (May 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm using the local branch of the LSU Ag Center to get my first soil test done. I'm sending in a separate sample for my front yard, back yard, and side yard. My question is what all do I need to know. I'm going to attach 2 pictures, the first is what the basic test will include, and the second is optional testing done at an additional cost.

Thanks in advance for all your help. I'll be coming back with the results to get your advice (and interpretation!)


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I think organic matter is a very important item to have measured (you could do it this 1 time, then not worry with it for 2-3 years). I would also include "salts" - I assume this is a base saturation test.


----------



## Jeaux Bleaux (May 5, 2018)

Ok, great. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Jeaux Bleaux I moved this over to the new soil fertility subforum.


----------

